# Has anyone used village smiths? (Bill Zuck) for fish mount?



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

just wondering if anyone has experience with his work. any of his work, but my intrest is in fish. if anyone has a pic of fish hes done that would be perfect, but just your opinion of what you have seen of his work would be good to. he was really nice and seemed very willing work with me. just really want to make sure i get a good mount.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I use Bill for deer and antelope. I've see some of his fish in production, but haven't seen them finished. From my experience, Bill makes it a point to make his customers very happy and does a great job. I believe he takes the extra time to do a good job, and is the reason he is a little more pricey than others. I also see that he does a wonderful job on waterfowl and upland game. Hopefully someone can weigh in on his performance on fish for ya. From what I understand, he will do fish, waterfowl, and small game upon getting it in. I believe you would have it within 2 months.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I was just at Bill's last friday and he had a few fish on the wall. They looked great. There were a few crappie and 2 largemouths that I would have been very happy with. I am surprised noone else has gave any other review of Bill Zuck's work.


----------



## Blueboy05 (Dec 27, 2013)

I had Bill Zuck do my 11 lb. Walleye in 03', he was referred to me. The guy that referred him to me had a 12lb. Walleye done a month earlier. His mount was spectacular. The word "Master" comes to mind when describing Bill's work. 13 different coats of paint on my fish, flexible fins, it is absolutely gorgeous. His other mounts in his shop are incredible to look at, too. I hope he's still doing the trade, his work is top notch. I just don't have the patients to post a picture....


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Bill was my mentor and instructor. Don't hesitate to take your fish to him, you won't be disappointed. His customer service is the best you will find, he truly cares about every mount he does, especially the story and people behind it.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

I had him refurbish an old family 10 point that was toasted. He did a great job. I will have him do any mountable fish or deer I harvest.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Bill has done two whitetail and one antelope for me. His work is outstanding and his customer service, as mentioned, is above and beyond. I'd recommend him to any of my friends. I was going to give my buck last year to a guy I went to wyoming with. Then I visited his house and saw his work. I ended up taking it to Bill. Beyond being a great guy, Bill has mounted over 6000 deer heads.


----------

